# Transmission mounts and universal joint parts ??



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 05 GTO and need a T56 trans mount, Anyone have the stock part number or aftermarket alternative?
Also, any info or pics on the rubber coupling setup of the drive line. They are listed as two rubber couplings, one 
on the front and one at the rear. I need part numbers for the front and rear rubber couplings parts.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Finally called the dealer, today.
The 05-06 M6 trans mount P/N: 92201410 dealer cost $79.58 GMdirect $47.17
Propeller shaft coupling P/N: 92149040 dealer cost $273.77 GMdirect $162.29
each. Front and rear are the same.

Larry


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

probably no help to you but the trans cross member is the same from v6 auto to v8 manual, i think they just flip over...

that said the actual mounting rubber might be different that attaches between trans and cross member


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Finally called the dealer, today.
> The 05-06 M6 trans mount P/N: 92201410 dealer cost $79.58 GMdirect $47.17
> Propeller shaft coupling P/N: 92149040 dealer cost $273.77 GMdirect $162.29
> each. Front and rear are the same.
> ...


Does the 04 use a different transmission mount? Your post indicated that the part number is for the 05-06.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Not sure on the trans mount, but the propeller shaft coupling
is smaller on the 04.

Larry


----------

